# gun regulations



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Just wanted to make sure of the gun regulations. I have never purchased a gun myself.(my dad bought them or gave them to me). Do you need a permit/license to buy/own a shotgun or rifle? 

Also, what are the regulations for transporting a gun from your house to your hunting area by car?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nothing needed to buy a gun ,except your drivers license and be 21 years old. all weapons should be in a separate compartment from the ammunition,and/ the weapon should be secured within a case that is locked. it all boils down to not being able to get to it and load it quickly. pistols should always be kept locked and away from ammo.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

No loaded mags or speedloaders in the vehicle. Even if seperate from the firearm if the mags are loaded it is considered a loaded weapon and against the law,
Good ole Ohio for ya


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I wasn't aware of the magazine thing Orlando. Have had LE officers tell me the ammo and the gun could not be in the same case/range bag. Also that ammo should be as separate from the firearms as possible for that vehicle.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes its something most people dont know. Most load up mags before a trip the range.
I doubt most cops even know about it.
Its one of those weird laws on the books


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

freyedknot said:


> nothing needed to buy a gun ,except your drivers license and be 21 years old. all weapons should be in a separate compartment from the ammunition,and/ the weapon should be secured within a case that is locked. it all boils down to not being able to get to it and load it quickly. pistols should always be kept locked and away from ammo.


18 for a long gun. Like everyone else said just use proper handling and you shouldn't have any issues. Do your self a favor, and always lock the action open too when you transport. Easy to verify it's clear and safe that way.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Orlando said:


> No loaded mags or speedloaders in the vehicle. Even if seperate from the firearm if the mags are loaded it is considered a loaded weapon and against the law,
> Good ole Ohio for ya


Here's a link and the excerpt.

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.16 (near the bottom) 

(5) Unloaded means any of the following:

(a) No ammunition is in the firearm in question, and no ammunition is loaded into a magazine or speed loader that may be used with the firearm in question and that is located anywhere within the vehicle in question, without regard to where ammunition otherwise is located within the vehicle in question.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks so much for the heads up. I travel with loaded mags all the tiime for my 22 and other rifles. Saves time at the pay by the hour ranges. Good info to have.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

or you can get a ccw and carry loaded all the time


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

ezbite said:


> or you can get a ccw and carry loaded all the time


You cannot have loaded rifle mags in a vehicle with a CCW


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Set and spike!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Was always curious about the regs. 

So when you buy a shotgun or rifle there is no license or registration like a handgun?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

There is no license or registration for any firearm , handgun included. Only background check


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Boy Orlando, you are smarteristiker.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Boy Orlando, you are smarteristiker.



?????????????


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Smarter-istic-er, its hillbilly-ese. LOL It means you use your brainses. LOL


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Dem dar are much to big words for a hayseed lik me


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Orlando said:


> You cannot have loaded rifle mags in a vehicle with a CCW


so your saying i have to load 20 .308 20 rounders everytime i hit the range?? think ill just take me chances


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

ezbite said:


> so your saying i have to load 20 .308 20 rounders everytime i hit the range?? think ill just take me chances


Correct, having them in the vehicle is a violation per Ohio law


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> so your saying i have to load 20 .308 20 rounders everytime i hit the range?? think ill just take me chances


Is it really worth the possibility of a felony conviction and never being able to (legally) own a firearm?
I think not....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> Is it really worth the possibility of a felony conviction and never being able to (legally) own a firearm?
> I think not....


no............. guess ill just load them at the range, gotta let her cool down anyhow


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you drive a car, I THINK you can keep the gun in the trunk and the magazine in the car, or vise versa. That&#8217;s how I always understood it, but it doesn&#8217;t specifically say that, so I could be wrong. Maybe someone can verify one way or the other. You don&#8217;t want to risk traveling with a loaded magazine, unless you like the idea having a gun drawn on you. If a trooper sees a gun and a loaded magazine the first thing he/she will do is unstrap their weapon. I was pulled over once with an unloaded magazine in a .22 rifle (no ammo in the vehicle). The officer was not happy even though the golf clubs in back were more dangerous than an unloaded gun. He didn&#8217;t take my gun (he could have), but I did pay a hefty fine. Lesson learned, travel legally.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> If you drive a car, I THINK you can keep the gun in the trunk and the magazine in the car, or vise versa. .


No you can not! A loaded magaizne is the same as a loaded weapon in the Laws eyes no matter where it is in the vehicle

This was posted earlier in the thread, read it

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.16 (near the bottom) 

(5) Unloaded means any of the following:

(a) No ammunition is in the firearm in question, and no ammunition is loaded into a magazine or speed loader that may be used with the firearm in question and that is located anywhere within the vehicle in question, without regard to where ammunition otherwise is located within the vehicle in question


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> (a) No ammunition is in the firearm in question, and no ammunition is loaded into a magazine or speed loader that may be used with the firearm in question and that is located anywhere within the vehicle in question, without regard to where ammunition otherwise is located within the vehicle in question


This is where I get lost, what does that mean?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just exactly what is says. No ammo may be loaded in the weapon, no ammo may be loaded in the mags or speed loader, no matter where they are stored in the vehicle
If unloaded firearm is in the glovebox and a loaded mag is in the trunk, illegal

Its simple, a loaded weapon in a vehicle is illegal, and loaded magazine or speed loader in a vehicle is illegal, period, 

If you have a CCW you may have a loaded pistol and loaded mags for "that' pistol


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

> If you have a CCW you may have a loaded pistol and loaded mags for "that' pistol


I don't believe this is correct, as you're CHL has no limit to the ammount of "fire arms" you may carry.

As I had the law explained to me, a single CHL covers you if you choose to carry 10 different pistols and 100 different magazines. There are zero restrictions on the ammount you are allowed to carry.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Correct as a CHL holder you may carry as many handguns as you want.
Sorry I wasnt more clear. What I meant was :If you have a CCW you may have a loaded pistol and loaded mags for "that' pistol , but is illegal to have loaded rifle mags even with a CHL


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Save your self the headache and keep the gun in the trunk and the ammo up with you. Not the other way around.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

2923.16 (B) No person shall knowingly transport or have a loaded firearm in a motor vehicle in such a manner that the firearm is accessible to the operator or any passenger without leaving the vehicle.

2923.16(C) No person shall knowingly transport or have a firearm in a motor vehicle, unless the person may lawfully possess that firearm under applicable law of this state or the United States, the firearm is unloaded, and the firearm is carried in one of the following ways:

(1) In a closed package, box, or case;

(2) In a compartment that can be reached only by leaving the vehicle;

(3) In plain sight and secured in a rack or holder made for the purpose;

(4) If the firearm is at least twenty-four inches in overall length as measured from the muzzle to the part of the stock furthest from the muzzle and if the barrel is at least eighteen inches in length, either in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped, or, if the firearm is of a type on which the action will not stay open or which cannot easily be stripped, in plain sight.

I have always worked under the assumption that as long as they were seperated it was a non issue.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Carry them however you want and post it here if you do or do not get a ticket. Better yet, wave down every cop you see and ask him what he thinks. Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

(5) &#8220;Unloaded&#8221; means any of the following:

(a) No ammunition is in the firearm in question, and no ammunition is loaded into a magazine or speed loader that may be used with the firearm in question and that is located anywhere within the vehicle in question, without regard to where ammunition otherwise is located within the vehicle in question.


Everyone has to be responsible for there own actions and decide for themselves how they want to transport
The "no loaded mag law "came into effect on September 9, 2008


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

This is a good thread if nothing else to illustrate how gun laws are ever changing and how imperative it is for us, the law abiding citizen to keep abreast of these ever changing laws. As stated earlier, gun laws in Ohio changed in September of 2008. 
How many know that now under current Ohio law you can legally carry a concealed firearm (provided you have a CCW license) into a rest area? Or into a school zone to drop off or pick up your children. How many of you know that Ohio now has a Castle Doctrine and what it means? 

How many know that in Ohio you can legally "open carry" a firearm as long as you are 21 or older and are felony free without needing a CCW license?

These changes are included in Sub. Senate Bill 184
And here is a brief synopsis of the changes. 
CHL reform bill and Castle Doctrine. Changes include Tort Reform, LEO Notification change, Class D retail establishment change, school zone change, sealed records exemption, changes to the renewal requirements, changes to what government buildings are automatic bans on ccw, tenant's rights, parking lot ban decriminalization, changes to motor vehicle transport, definition of an unloaded firearm, requirements pertaining to firearms confiscations, and mandatory penalties for gun crimes. 
You can read the entire bill *HERE*

I urge all of you to get involved and make sure you know and understand current Ohio gun laws. This can save you a lot of headache and lots of money if you are charged with improper handling of a firearm.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

if it's just simply having a mag loaded or not i think just to avoid any trouble i'd leave it (the magazine)un-loaded.just last week though when i went squirrel hunting in vinton county i would have been in the wrong.
i had my .22 in the case under the jump seat of the truck and a box of.22's and a loaded mag in the glove box.
99 out of 100 times a law officer wouldn't say anything and use common sense knowing that there was good intent of keeping the rifle & ammunition seperate.but,all it takes is that 1 time of being pulled over by someone who's not in a very good mood and you're in trouble.
from now on i'll have an empty magazine and load it when i get to the woods.
thanks for the heads up!


----------

